# Happy Thanksgiving Week, HauntForum Peeps!



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

May your holiday be filled with good food, good family, and no weight gain


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great pic

No weight gain, is that possible:googly:

Have a fun and safe Holiday week everyone!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Have a Happy Thanksgiving everyone.

Roxy, if that's what's for Thanksgiving diner at your parents, then maybe I'll pick up some fast food.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Brains; the OTHER white meat!

What a great picture; I'm sneaking on at work, and I'm trying not to laugh. 
Happy Thanksgiving, Spooky and Roxy! Don't eat to many brains, everyone!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks, and Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!
...Could you please pass me some tofu brains??


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Have a good holiday everyone. 

Mmmm, prop challenge, what can you make with turkey bones.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Did U make that pic?? LOVE it....

Happy fam damily day...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> Did U make that pic?? LOVE it....


I'm not that talented with Photoshop - that picture came up with a Google search of "zombie Thanksgiving"


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Have a safe trip to anyone traveling for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Have a Happy Thanksgiving everyone.
And for those that are traveling...safe trip!

AND to remember to take your turkey pants....we will all be eating more than we should.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Why does the turkey need britches?? Just makes it harder to carve...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"The stuffing goes WHERE?!?!"


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Baste it, don't waste it!


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

I am Thankful for you guys!
Except the trolls and Schaddenfrueds!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Have a Happy Thanksgiving everyone.
> And for those that are traveling...safe trip!
> 
> AND to remember to take your turkey pants....we will all be eating more than we should.


Aint that the truth! I'm going to my aunts tomorrow and she cooks enough to feed an army!



debbie5 said:


> Why does the turkey need britches?? Just makes it harder to carve...


Debbie, there are times you really do frighten me....

anyway, Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hauntiholik said:


>





Hauntiholik said:


>





RoxyBlue said:


> Baste it, don't waste it!


Hahahahahaha! Those were hillarious! And Haunti. it would have been cool if you could have also added the wonderful part with Wednesday! the whole part was hillarious!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Hahahahahaha! Those were hillarious! And Haunti. it would have been cool if you could have also added the wonderful part with Wednesday! the whole part was hillarious!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"your people will wear cardigans & drink highballs"- 

OMG- too funny. Gotta show this to the family tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


>


Awesome movie!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

now thats a thanksgiving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

pyro said:


> now thats a thanksgiving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


mwahahahahaha! I love Wednesday! Those dweebs so had it comming!


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

*Happy Thanksgiving*









And a scary next Halloween!


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving Day everyone.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. We invited a couple airmen from the base that didn't have family here. Ate to much, and watched football. Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------

